# Need Tax person around Puerto Vallarta area



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have got to find an tax person for my US taxes (state and federal) by next month according to the paperwork that I have just now received from the states. Does anyone have a recommendation for someone who knows tax expat/ us state and fed. laws??? In Puerto Vallarta would be great but in Lakeside or Gruad. would be fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you tried Turbotax online? It always worked for us and is easy to use, covering all situations easily.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Turbotax kept piling on the charges for me ... ending up costing more than I would pay a person up north. I've used TaxAct for free the last two years. It's listed on the IRS site.

3 income sources and a small business is costly with TurboTax. My State has no income tax


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I have got to find an tax person for my US taxes (state and federal) by next month according to the paperwork that I have just now received from the states. Does anyone have a recommendation for someone who knows tax expat/ us state and fed. laws??? In Puerto Vallarta would be great but in Lakeside or Gruad. would be fine.


We use a San Francisco, California CPA for our taxes (we live in AZ); his name is John Dillinger. He is an expert in international taxes. You could google for him and then check out his website. We've been very happy with him. We do everything by e-mail, regular mail, and phone calls.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Tucson said:


> We use a San Francisco, California CPA for our taxes (we live in AZ); his name is John Dillinger. He is an expert in international taxes. You could google for him and then check out his website. We've been very happy with him. We do everything by e-mail, regular mail, and phone calls.


thanks I will look into his site.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Tucson said:


> We use a San Francisco, California CPA for our taxes (we live in AZ); his name is John Dillinger. He is an expert in international taxes. You could google for him and then check out his website. We've been very happy with him. We do everything by e-mail, regular mail, and phone calls.


you are not kidding about the name>???


----------

